# Cómo conectar en la salida de un amplificador transistores PNP ?



## alexander1984 (Abr 11, 2017)

Saludos a todos los del foro necesito que alguien me ayude con lo siguiente: Normalmente los planos de los amplificadores que hago o reproduzco son con transistores NPN en la salida, mi duda es que configuración debo emplear para colocarle a ese mismo plano transistores PNP a la salida pues estos aparecen más que los otros. Saludos a todos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2017)

Subí el diagrama del amplificador que querés modificar por favor.

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Abr 11, 2017)

aparte de subir el diagrama como te dice Dosmetros, aca tenes un circuito que arme con pnp a la salida
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1151487/


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 11, 2017)

Este es uno de los planos que utilizo, subo una foto y el archivo de PCB Wizard, en realidad la cuestión es como sustituir los transistores 2N3055 por similares en potencia, pero que sean PNP. Gracias de antemano por la ayuda



Gracias Fuegomp3 por el plano, lo que necesito en realidad no es un circuito con transistores PNP a la salida, sino la forma de modificar uno que tenga NPN a la salida y ponerle PNP, me han dicho que hay que cambiar de posición las resistencias de polarización, pero no se como hacerlo.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Abr 11, 2017)

observá tu circuito la conexion de los bd139/40 y los 2N3055, y comparalos con loa del circuito que te sugerí, ahí encontras las diferencias, basicamente en los 3055 y las resistencias.


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 11, 2017)

Por favor Fuegomp3 revisa el arreglo que hice según tú indicación y dime si está bien o mal


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Abr 11, 2017)

Yo creo que vas bien, el circuito no lleva resistencias de 0.33 o similar entre la salida y los trabsistores de potencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2017)

Aqui te agregue las resistencias , si la tenes , ponelas , sinó , no

Cambié la resistencia de realimentación de 220 Ohms por 1 k , porque seguro hará oscilar al amplificador 

Agregué otro díodo 1N4007 al Biass para que no suene tan mal a bajo volumen , esos díodos deben estar apoyador termicamente al disipador (no electricamente)


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 11, 2017)

Gracias DOSMETROS por el aporte y la ayuda, he montado este circuito varias veces y lo más que le he puesto a la resistencia de realimentación es 470 ohms pues con una mayor baja la potencia, pero no he prestado mucha atención a la calidad pues al final nunca he tenido un bafle responsable que me sirva para diagnósticar la calidad del sonido. Por otra parte muy válida la aclaración del otro diodo pues es verdad que a bajo volumen suena mal.
Para terminar quisiera que me aclararas algo, que tan importantes son las resistencias de 0.33 ohm y la colocación de los diodos termicamente al disipador de calor?
Gracias a todos por la ayuda, siempre me ha gustado la eléctrónica y se que acá puedo profundizar mis escasos conocimientos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2017)

Con que voltaje solés alimentarlo ?

Esa resistencia no aumenta la potencia , sino la ganancia.

A = 1+ R2 /R1 = 1 + 33.000 / 220 = 151  y no debería superar 33 o a lo sumo 39 

Menor ganancia necesitará mas mV de señal de entrada.

Las resistencias de emisor mejoran la polarización y estabilidad de los transistores de salida , sabemos que para ustedes es dificil conseguir componentes , así que podrias hacerlas enroscando unas 35 espiras de alambre galvanizado de 1 mm o menos (cómo el que usan para atar las escobas de paja  ) sobre forma de 7 mm

Lo de galvanizado es para poder soldarlo.

Cuando los transistores de salida se calientan mucho , se embalan hasta quemarse , los díodos del Biass pegados al disipador compensarían eso :

Ver el archivo adjunto 68708


Fijate que los dos transistores del par diferencial también están apoyados entre ellos con grasa grafitada y un termocontraible abrazandolos.

Saludos !


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 12, 2017)

Gracias DOSMETROS por la explicación detallada, ya entendí que la resistencia de polarización lo que afecta directa o indirectamente es a la ganancia y no a la potencia, pero tengo una duda con la fórmula: A = 1+ R2 /R1 = 1 + 33.000 / 220 = 151 y no debería superar 33 o a lo sumo 39, imagino que A es la ganancia, pero quien es R1 y R2. Puedo fabricar las resistencias con alambre, pero no crees que al darle 35 espiras no sería muy grande para colocar en la placa? Tienes razón cuando dices que se hace extremadamente dificil conseguir componentes acá, en mi caso lo que hago es recuperarlos de equipos rotos, en ocasiones compro equipos con desperfectos para quitarles lo que sirve. Te pongo un ejemplo se que los transistores del par diferencial deben ser "iguales" por el tema de la beta etc, pero en ocasiones he tenido que ponerlos de diferentes marcas o números p*or*q*ue* no cuento con un arsenal responsable jejejejeje. 

No sabía que el par diferencial debían estar unidos térmicamente, he visto muchas fotos incluso acá y nunca lo había visto así de esa forma, tienes idea si existe otra sustancia con la que pueda sustituir la grasa grafitada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Ahi te puse en la cuenta , son la de 33k y la de 220 Ohms

Las resistencias fabricadas las pondrias verticales.

Siempre medí la tensión DC en la salida de parlantes , para bajarla probás con distintos transistores e inclusive intercambiándolos de lugar , los del par diferencial.

No me dijiste con que voltaje alimentás las plaquetas !

Si conseguis purpurina (polvo impalpable de metal para usos decorativos o para preparar pinturas metalizadas) , quizás podrias quitar con un destornillador el fondo asentado en una lata de pintura de aluminio y mezclarlo con vaselina . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 12, 2017)

Ahh disculpa por lo de la alimentación, normalmente utilizo transformadores de TV Rusos marca Caribe, cuando se rectifica y se le ponen los filtros llega alrededor de +-48, tengo entendido que este plano es para 50 V, así que entonces por ahí anda la cosa. No me gusta mucho ese tipo de transformador porque el alambre es de aluminio, pero como te comenté se hace un poco dificil conseguir las cosas, incluso el alambre para enrollar el secundario. Lo que me dices de la tensión DC a la salida, si me pudieras decir que componentes influyen directamente en ella y cual es el valor máximo permisible de la misma. Ya entendí lo de la ganacia.

Nuevamente muchas gracias por las clases.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Lee atentamente ! 



alexander1984 dijo:


> Lo que me dices de la tensión DC a la salida, si me pudieras decir que componentes influyen directamente en ella y cual es el valor máximo permisible de la misma


 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Siempre medí la tensión DC en la salida de parlantes , para bajarla probás con distintos transistores e inclusive intercambiándolos de lugar , *los del par difer*encial.


 
Lo admisible son unos pocos milivolts , quizás hasta 10 mV, pero hasta con 1 V funcionará igual.

Lo voy a simular a ver si podemos reemplazar el zener de 9 V por un par de díodos comunes o por un led verde . . . 

Te falta una red Zobel a la salida , eso es una resistencia de 10 Ohms 1 Watt en serie con 100 nF (0,1 uF) , eso en paralelo con el parlante para evitar oscilaciones. Entre la red Zobel y el parlante iría una bobina cómo la de la foto , mas o menos cómo te dije de la resistencia pero en cobre de al menos 1 mm. Se suele enrollar el alambre sobre una resistencia de 10 Ohms 5 Watts y conectar en paralelo.

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/imagenes/tda7294_rockola/tda7294_rockola_16.jpg

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/imagenes/descarga/red_zobel.jpg


De nada  Saludos !


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 12, 2017)

Como te habrás dado cuenta no soy especialista en el tema, pero imagino que la función del zener sea tener un voltaje fijo o regulado en el par diferencial quizas me puedas explicar si es así o no. Ya imprimí lo de la red zobel para en cuanto llegue a la casa fabricarla. Bueno profe (espero no te moleste que te llame así) quizas me puedas ayudar con un plano de una red de tonos con transistores la cual hayas fabricado y tengas seguridad que funciona, como sabes en internet existen disímiles planos y circuitos eléctricos de todo tipo, pero no tengo seguridad que funcionen y tengo miedo quemar un poco componentes que después no tengo de donde sacarlos. Siempre he tenido problemas con lo de la red de tonos, el agudo se escucha chillón, el bajo nuena muy seco etc, se que hay una relación entre los potenciómetros y los capacitores, pero no se cual es.  

Puedo utilizar alambre de cobre para la resistencia de 0.33 de los transistores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Es un amplificador *demasiado* noble.

Funciona con zeners desde unos 3,5V hasta unos 25 V , o sea que también podria funcionar con un led azul o dos verdes en serie.

Puede funcionar sin el zener , pero en ese caso hay que reemplazar las resistencias de 10k y 4,7k por dos de 22k. . En el lugar del zener un capacitor electrolítico de 47 uF por 25 o 35 V

Las resistencias de 100 Ohms pueden variar entre 47 y 220 Ohms
La de 47 , puede variar entre 10 y 100 Ohms.
La de 5.6k puede variar entre 1.5k y 10k
El capacitor de 4,7 uF puede ser desde 1uF hasta de 220uF 
En lugar del díodo del Biass , ya te dije que mejor dos díodos y le sumas una resistencia de 100 Ohms , ésta resistencia en ningún caso podrá superar 105 Ohms.

El alambre para resistencias no puede ser de cobre , no se si el nicrome de estufas de cuarzo se deje soldar , porque deben ir soldadas.

Te busco el control de tonos

Agrego : Las dos resistencias del Bootstrap de 3.3k me gustarían mas bajas tipo 2.2k y habría que probarle  de 1.8k , de ésta manera responde mejor  la fidelidad de  los agudos.


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS a que te refieres cuando dices "demasiado noble", que me recomiendas en el caso del zener? no hay inconveniente que lo deje? o si lo sustituyo obtengo más calidad?, te pregunto lo mismo para las dos resistencias que me dices que puedo sustituir por las de 22k en caso de quitar el zener, que beneficios obtengo si hago una cosa o la otra.
Por otra parte me dices esto: 
"Las resistencias de 100 Ohms pueden variar entre 47 y 220 Ohms"
"La de 47 , puede variar entre 10 y 100 Ohms."
"La de 5.6k puede variar entre 1.5k y 10k"
"El capacitor de 4,7 uF puede ser desde 1uF hasta de 220uF"
Esto quiere decir que puedo variar esos valores en el rango que me dices y al final es lo mismo?
Quería comentarte que tengo en mi poder un LM324, no se si tendrás en tú poder algun plano para el control de tonos en el que se pueda utilizar este circuito, nunca he querido meterme en el mundo de amplificadores operacionales por el tema de la fuente simétrica regulada, por eso es que me inclino por los transistores.
Disculpa la molestia que he causado, pero te confieso que soy buen receptor y he aprendido mucho. 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Demasiado noble = muy muy noble

Vamos por pasos , sabemos que en Cuba es muy dificil el tema de conseguir componentes , también es muy común que consigan transistores Rusos.

En el caso del zener , si ya lo tienes instalado y funcionando , ahí queda. 

Las opciones que te di son para los próximos que armes , puedes variar valores dentro de los parámetros que te recomendé sin inconveniente alguno.

En cuanto al operacional , desde la fuente del amplificador , con dos resistencias y dos zeners de 15 V ya andarías.

Lo que si le cambiaría a tu amplificador para mejorarlo sería :

- Un electrolítico de 47 uF por 12 V en paralelo con el zener
- Reemplazar las dos resistencias de 3.3k por 2.2k o mejor probar con 1.8k
- Reemplazar el díodo 1N4007 , por dos + resistencia de 100 Ohms 
- Red Zobel de 100nF más 10 Ohms 2W e inductor de 25 espiras sobre resistencia de 10 Ohms 5 Watts


Para potenciómetros de gran valor = 250 K :

Ver el archivo adjunto 9162


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 12, 2017)

Como te comenté anteriormente este plano es el que siempre he montado, voy a seguir tú consejo y tomar las indicaciones que me diste para mejorarlo, en cuanto lo haga te digo como salió todo. Si en realidad crees que este amp es demasiado noble si no te es molestia me pudieras recomendar un par de planos de amplificadores cuanto más de 100 W porque para mayor potencia dificil aparezcan transistores de salida. 

Una ves hice una fuente como la que mencionas para el operacional, pero cuando monté la red de tonos no quiso trabajar, es más la tengo en la casa cuando pueda le saco fotos y te la muestro, medí la tensión y daba + - 15V en realidad no se p*or*q*ue* no quiso trabajar en ese entonces utilicé un CI M5218.
Entendí bien el plano que me diste para la red de tonos, en cuanto tenga un chance lo monto.

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Éste amplificador es de 100 Watts alimentado con ±45V y 8 Ohms a 0,22% THD (Total Harmonic Distortion)

A 4 Ohms daría 170 Watts con 0,76 % de distorsión THD y 200 Watts con 1,76 % de THD . Pero habría que ponerle otro juego de transistores de salida en paralelo con sus resistencias de emisor.

Seguramente la resistencia limitadora en serie con el zener , era muy alta y entonces tenías 
±15 Vdc en vacío , pero no bajo carga caería demasiado


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 13, 2017)

DOSMETROS no cuestiono la información que me das cuando dices que el amplificador es de 100 W alimentado con ±45V y 8 Ohms, lo que pasa es que en realidad en la práctica solo movía un par de bocinas de 15 o 20 W, tal ves se debía a todos los problemas que me detectaste y en los que trabajaré para solucionarlos. Disculpa que siempre me dirija a ti, pero si te puedes dar cuenta eres prácticamente el único que me prestado atención y me ha aclarado las dudas. Como te dije ayer, quizas puedas recomendarme un par de planos de amplificadores que no sean tan complejos y en los que hayas trabajado y tengas certeza de que funcionan, así de esta forma haría algo nuevo para ver como me sale. 
Ahh tengo que revisar lo que me dices del valor de la resistencia, pero si mal no recuerdo está en el orden de los 470 ohm. Como puedo calcular el THD?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

Te comento , lo simulé en Multisim , un programa de National Instruments, que es muy bueno para amplificadores (sabiéndolo usar   , porque las vacas vuelan en los simuladores)

El THD fué medido con él , o se mediría con instrumental en la vida real, no  se calcularía !

En éste post tenés un amplificador MUY bueno al cual se le han hecho todas las variantes de salidas :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-darlington-80520/


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 13, 2017)

En la universidad trabajé con el Proteus el cual es también un simulador, hace rato que no trabajo con el voy a insertarme de nuevo en ese mundo, soy Ing en Automática lo que pasa es que he dejado a un lado la electrónica pues me desempeño en otra rama y quiero retomarla. Para la salida del amplificador que me propones puedo utilizar transistores PNP o NPN sin necesidad de que estos sean darlington?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

Proteus no me gusta , para ésto Multisim es mejor. Podes bajarte la versión gratuita para estudiantes.

Seguis sin leerme 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En éste post tenés un amplificador MUY bueno* al cual se le han hecho todas las variantes de salidas* :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-darlington-80520/


 
Mosfets tenés ? Solo N o N y P ?
Saludos !


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 13, 2017)

Puedo ponerle al plano que me mandaste transistores "normales" PNP o NPN sin necesidad de que estos sena Darlington?



Disculpa lo que pasa es que solo me abre la primera variante, las demás me da error al descargar el PDF. No tengo Mosfets, ni siquiera se como medirlos, solo tengo NPN o PNP. Buscando en la PC encontré el instalador del Multisin 10, deja ver si lo puedo instalar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

Umm , esos archivos andan y abren perfectamente ! 

Si , se puede Darlington , Complementario , Cuasi Complementario , Szilaski , todas las variantes.

Cuando ponés dos transistores "combinados" , ya sea Darlington (iguales) o Sziklai (complementarios) , el transistor global resultante tiene la polaridad del primero.

En el caso de los Darlington tienen la ventaja de tener un poquito mas de ganancia global y el inconveniente de sumar 2 junturas , por lo cual necesitarás dos junturas (0,7 + 0,7 = 1.4 V) para encenderlos.

Los Sziklai tienen apenas un poco menos de ganancia pero solo suman una juntura , así que con solo 0,7 V los encendés.

Y ya mas o menos viste cómo se acomoda el transistor exitador y su "resistencia de 100 Ohms" . . .


Para los archivos ZIP , usa Peazip o 7zip , son pequeños y gratuitos


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 13, 2017)

Lo de que los archivos no abren para nada culpo la procedencia o calidad, estoy seguro que es debido a la conexión lenta que tengo para internet, a veces se queda mareado y no carga. Te cuento que instalé el multisin, quizas me puedas dar algunas simulaciones que has hecho para cacharrear un poco e ir cogiendo práctica. Más o menos tengo la idea de como va el transistor con la resistencia de 100 Ohm, al final esta resistencia polariza al transistor en el voltaje base-emisor, como existe un diodo interno base-emisor cuando supera 0.6V entra a conducir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

Multisim 10 no abre los 11 , 12 y 14 

Vas a tener que redibujarlos.

Los archivos en vez de abrirlos te conviene primero guardarlos , hay unos "Downloaders" que van guardande de a pedacitos , de manera que si se corta se puede continuar sin perderlo.

Para *ver* PDF uso Sumatra que es ultraliviano , no sirve para editar ni nada , solo ver .

https://www.sumatrapdfreader.org/download-free-pdf-viewer-es.html

El manual :

http://www.sumatrapdfreader.org/manual-es.html

Aqui te encontré varios que tengo M-10 , no son mios :

P.D.: No los puedo modificar porque me los convertiría a 12 o 14 , según con cual lo haga 

Las potencias negativas se deben a que han conectado algo invertido en el Wattímetro , no importa.

Al Sinclair ORIGINAL bajale la señal de entrada a 230 mV porque está saturando brutalmente a onda cuadrada


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 13, 2017)

Yo tengo sumatra instalado, viene con el total commander el problema no es visor de documentos sino la conexión como te dje, no solo es con esta página lo hace cada ves que se pone lento. No entendí esta parte "Los archivos en vez de abrirlos te conviene primero guardarlos , hay unos "Downloaders" que van guardande de a pedacitos , de manera que si se corta se puede continuar sin perderlo."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

En vez de *abrir* on line , lo *guardas* primero en tus Documentos .

Existen programas que se encargan específicamente de las descargas , se llaman "File Downloaders" y tienen más "paciencia" con las conexiones lentas o que se interrumpen. Yo no se cual es bueno , te toca averiguarlo e instalarlo


https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...1.34.heirloom-serp..0.5.697.YfHucAipTHs#spf=1


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 13, 2017)

Ahh ya entiendo, pero puedes estar seguro que con la velocidad que hay acá en la conexión ni en sueños se puede abrir de la Web. Gracias por la ayuda DOSMETROS, no tienes por casualidad algun manual o tutorial del multisim para el caso del trabajo con amplificadores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2017)

*EDITO* : Dentro de : C:\Program Files\National Instruments\Circuit Design Suite 10.0\documentation

Ahí tenés  PDF explicativos


https://www.google.com.ar/search?hl...1.34.heirloom-hp..1.17.1459.SZAL3GAlQVE#spf=1


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 13, 2017)

Ok, gracias por las molestias causadas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2017)

Aqui en el primer post tenés unos cuantos más :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-senal-usando-multisim-10-a-16650/#post114298

Saludos !


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 24, 2017)

Saludos DOSMETROS


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 25, 2017)

Buenos días DOSMETROS, te cuento que monté el amplificador del cual me sugeriste unas cuantas mejoras, el otro día reparando uno que me llevaron a arreglar lo probé sin los transistores de salida y daba audio cuando se toca la entrada hasta ahí todo normal lo que pasa es que tiene un pequeño ruido como un eco en el fondo cuando no se le toca la entrada. Quizas me pudieras decir que puede ser.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

Zumbido de alimentación ? UMMMMMMM ?

O soplido de transistores ? PSSSSSSSSS ?

U oscilación ?

Me parece que lo usan con DEMASIADA ganancia .


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 25, 2017)

Referente a la red de tonos lo primero que hice fur buscar en el foro, pero lo que pasa es que no hay certeza de que funcionen o lo hayan montado y ya te he comentado como es esto acá y lo difícil que es conseguir componentes, tengo un LM324 que pude rescatar de un DVD de esos que tienen una pastilla de audio y salida para bocinas como funcionaba bien se que el operacional está bien, ya tengo el datasheet de la pastilla solo espero conseguir un circuito que se adapte a esta pastilla y que se haya probado su fincionamiento pues no quiero quemar nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

Mientras respetes la alimenteción de  ±  12V 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-estereo-control-tonos-pcb-112685/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ntrol-tonos-12volts-secillo-56963/#post512964


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 25, 2017)

No es de alimentación, parece más un "guaoguaoguao", le puse la resistencia de 10 ohm con el capacitor de 100 nf a la salida, le agregué otro diodo al bias más una resistencia de 100 ohm, le cambié las resistencias de 3.3 k y le puse 2.2 k pues no encontré 1.8 k, le puse el zener y un capacitor de 47 uf en paralelo lo único que me falta es unir térmicamente el par diferencial y agregar a la salida la resistencia de 10 ohm y las 25 espiras de alambre de cobre 1 mm, crees que pueda deberse a esto último?

Ahh me faltó hacerte una pregunta: Define oscilación?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

Oscilación . . . el amplificador se pone a oscilar , puede ser audible (motorboating = bop bop bop bop) o inaudible , que es peor porque se recalienta y quema.

Probalo con 1 k en vez de 220 Ohms en la realimentación. Después veríamos cual queda.

Probá de instalarle 100 nF entre base y colector a los dos excitadores


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 25, 2017)

Si es así no me parece que esté oscilando pues ya te comenté más o menos como era el sonido, recuerda que entre los arreglos que me diste estaba la sustituir la resistencia de 220 ohm por 1 k, lo que no entiendo es lo que me dices del capacitor de 100 nf.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

*Probale* , dos capacitores de 100 nF soldados entre base y colector (por debajo de la plaqueta) de los excitadores BD139 y 140 , son los que están justo antes de los de salida

Mediste la corriente de reposo ?

Le inventaste las resistencias de 0,33 ?


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 25, 2017)

Ya entendí lo de los capacitores de 100 nf, como no pude encontrar mucho alambre galvanizado de 1 mm más o menos, di 20 vueltas sobre un lápiz y me da alrededor de 0.2 ohm dime si eso me puede servir así. A que te refieres con corriente de reposo, a la de la salida de bocina?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

Mediste primero cortocircuitando las puntas del tester para descontar eso de la medición final ?

Si , entre 0,22 y 0,47 está bien


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 25, 2017)

Esa prueba debo hacerla con los transistores de potencia conectados? Por la falta de componentes lo que hago normalmente es echar a andar la placa y solo después que estoy seguro de que funciona le conecto la etapa de potencia para evitar que se queme algo. Suponiendo que el valor esté en el rango que me dices que debo hacer luego, y en caso de que no lo esté, que hacer??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

No me entendiste o no me expliqué bien

Para medir resistividad Ohms de bajo valor , se enciende el tester , se cortocircuitan los cables , se retiene mentalmente dicho valor de los Ohms del cable , se mide resistencia y se le resta el valor anterior .

Esto no tiene nada que ver con el amplificador andando o no ! 

Soldalas ya esas resistencias !


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 26, 2017)

Ya entendí la parte de la medición de las resistencias, se que existe un valor correspondiente a los cables del multímetro y que dicho valor se le debe restar a la medición final para que nos de lo más acertado posible. Disculpa en el mensaje anterior pensé que hablabas de la corriente de reposo, como mido esta??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2017)

O con el tester seteado en  mA en serie con el 2N2955 de arriba , deberías tener cables con cocodrilos y es relativamente peligroso para el tester y el amplificador.

O midiendo el voltaje DC de la resistencia de 0,2 Ohms , la corriente se suele establecer en 40 mA que multiplicado por 0,2 Ohms (por ley de Ohm) te dará unos 8 mVdc


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 26, 2017)

DOSMETROS, hace unos días intenté reparar un amplificador que tiene un circuito muy parecido al que hemos estado modificando y te comento lo que pasó:
Cuando reparé la placa pues al parecer hubo un corte y quemó los transistores de la misma, le sustitui todos los componentes que estaban en mal estado y la placa (sin los transistores de salida) dio audio, el problema es que cuando le conecté los tansistores de potencia el audio no aumentó, es decir que se mantuvo igual que antes de conectarlos. Quité nuevamente todos los transistores incluyendo los de la placa y todos están perfectos, la fuente tiene +- 38 V, al final no he podido dar con el problema, quizas tú  o alguien más me pudiera ayudar. 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2017)

No tenía audio mas fuerte ok , mediste la tensión dc de salida a parlante  ?

Las resistencias de emisor de 0,33 , si la tenía , estaban sanas ?


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 26, 2017)

Una fuente con mucha corriente podría dañar el circuito del amplificador, tengo entendido que la placa solo consume lo que necesita.

No medí la tensión DC a la salida del parlante, tampoco tenía las resistencias de 0.33, es como si los transistores de salida no trabajaran


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2017)

alexander1984 dijo:


> Una fuente con mucha corriente podría dañar el circuito del amplificador, tengo entendido que la placa solo consume lo que necesita.


 
Exactamente , no se daña




> No medí la tensión DC a la salida del parlante, tampoco tenía las resistencias de 0.33, es como si los transistores de salida no trabajaran


 
Transistores deficientes , o con otra disposición de patillaje , o díodos dobles que parecen y miden cómo transistores , o intercambiaste PNP con NPN 

Pero sin medir siquiera el dc de la salida nada se puede conjeturar


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 26, 2017)

Lo de intercambiar los transistores lo saco del juego pues normalmente utilizo en la parte del PNP transistores de fabricación soviética KT837 ó TIP42, para el caso de los NPN KT805, KT815 ó BD impar. Los transistores de salida que traía el amplificador del que hablamos son BUL128, normalmente los traen los bombillos ahorradores o los circuitos para lámparas fluorescentes. Algo parecido me pasó una ves con una placa que hice y por más que intenté nunca pude lograr que amplificara más alto, al final lo que hice fue quitarle los componentes y utilizarlos como respuesto. Lo que voy a hacer es medir la corriente de reposo como dices y después te comento que resultado obtuve.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2017)

Esos transistores son especialmente diseñados para conmutación , pero deberían funcionar . . . 

Si todavía tenés por ahí la que no amplifica ponela a mano así vamos midiendo


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 26, 2017)

Te refieres al circuito?, es el mismo que hemos estado modificando, pero con los transistores de salida NPN, un solo diodo en el bias, sin zener ni resistencias de 0.33, tiene resistencias de 22k en sustitución de las de 33K. Lo demás es lo mismo, lo curioso es que antes de que se rompiera o dañara funcionaba bien.


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 27, 2017)

Buenos días, he visto en muchas ocasiones que hay quienes sustituyen la resistencia de base a emisor de los transistores de salida de 220 ohm por 1 k



Tendrá eso algo que ver con el problema que tratamos pues este es el caso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2017)

El valor mas convencional es de 100 Ohms , quizás 1.000 Ohms no provea la corriente suficiente . . .


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 27, 2017)

eso es lo que he visto siempre más o menos de 100 a 200 ohm, pero a mi modo de ver y corrígeme si estoy equivocado es que esta resistencia debe tener una relación proporcional con el voltaje de alimentación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2017)

Con tensiones mas bajas , supongamos ±30 V suele usarse 56 Ohms , por lo que 1 k me parece una locura :loco:


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 27, 2017)

Quiere decir entonces que con una resistencia de 220 ohm quedaría perfecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2017)

Si probala  , 100 Ohms sería el valor típico allí


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 27, 2017)

DOSMETROS, existe por casualidad alguna protección para cortocicuitos en los parlantes que sea "estandar", es decir que me sirva para varios modelos de amplificadores transistorizados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2017)

Que querés protejer ? Los parlantes o el amplificador ?


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 27, 2017)

Esta protección puede venir con retardo en las conexiones para no sentir el "pom" en las bocinas cuando se enciende

las dos cosas si fuera posible, pero si hay que elegir me voy por el amplificador



Cual crees que pueda ser más importantes proteger


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2017)

Lo que pasa que son cosas distintas , aqui el protector de amplificador :

Son D1 , D2 , T4 , T5 , R5 , R6 , R16 , R17 y las dos resistencias  esas que armaste

Ver el archivo adjunto 77051


Aqui  los protectores de parlantes :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=protector+parlantes


----------



## alexander1984 (Abr 27, 2017)

Este fin de semana quiero hacer todas las mediciones a la placa y el lunes te comento el resultado


----------

